# Royal, Giant, or Standard



## CharismaticMillie

No, no, no. There is no "royal" or "giant" poodle. Anyone who refers to a poodle as "royal" or "giant" does not know what they are talking about. If it is a breeder, run far, far away!

You are correct. The only AKC recognized sizes are Standard, Miniature and Toy.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva

Advertising a puppy as a "Giant" or "King" poodle is a definite warning sign regarding the breeding of the dog...just as "teacup" poodles should be avoided.


----------



## DavidT

Thank you ! Actually it was a Veterinarian that refered to Poodles he had seen. Next time that I see him I will set him straight.

Davidt


----------



## wishpoo

> Actually it was a Veterinarian that refered to Poodles he had seen. Next time that I see him I will set him straight.


Goodness gracious :afraid:- I have no idea what is with vets and their "education" nowadays and not to mention ethics ????? We saw recently vet breeding untested BYB bitch herself just 3 (or so ) weeks ago and now this :shot:

Yes - run as fast as you can from any breeder that breeds "royals" :afraid: !!! There is no such a thing and that is just sale-tactic for poor uninformed buyers who fall for "fancy claims" : (((

Good for you that you came here to ask :act-up:


----------



## cbrand

DavidT said:


> Thank you ! Actually it was a Veterinarian that refered to Poodles he had seen. Next time that I see him I will set him straight.


Sigh....

People take what a vet says as gospel, yet all too often they are woefully misinformed about breed specific issues.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Yeah.. Vienna's vet papers that came with her from her first owners have her listed as a 'Royal' standard, at least they got her color and sex right. Idiots.


----------



## Bella's Momma

Doesn't it, in unofficial terms, refer to Standards bigger than the AKC acceptable size, or no?


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Yes, someone who is not knowledgeable about the breed and/or wants a marketing gimmick will refer to a very large standard poodle as royal or giant.


----------



## wishpoo

> Doesn't it, in unofficial terms, refer to Standards bigger than the AKC acceptable size, or no?


Although there is no upper limit for size of a standard poodle in AKC Standard, nobody breeds over-sized poodles on purpose !!! Over-sized poodles can develop many structural and skeletal problems : ((( and almost always are completely out of balance. Bigger chest can also mean bigger chance for bloat etc. 

All in all - ONLY hard core BYB's breed for so called "royals" :nod: since they have no other "selling point" :hmpf:


----------



## LEUllman

And cafe au lait poodles come in Tall, Venti, and Grande.


----------



## fjm

And a coffee cup poodle is even smaller than a teacup.


----------



## curlysmama

LEUllman said:


> And cafe au lait poodles come in Tall, Venti, and Grande.


:hahaha:


----------



## robin

LEUllman said:


> And cafe au lait poodles come in Tall, Venti, and Grande.


So I guess minis and klein/moyens are Trentes, then. :act-up:


----------



## neVar

Sadly vets (and i love my vets) are VERY misinformed on dogs- breeds, good breeders, etc.


----------



## Bella's Momma

:lol:


----------



## Sutton Bend

LEUllman said:


> And cafe au lait poodles come in Tall, Venti, and Grande.


:bump2: Thanks for the chuckle! one of each...To go


----------



## Ruth

ChocolateMillie said:


> No, no, no. There is no "royal" or "giant" poodle. Anyone who refers to a poodle as "royal" or "giant" does not know what they are talking about. If it is a breeder, run far, far away!


Yes, yes, this!!

Here Standard Poodles are very very rare, and whenever I have ran into so-called breeders or people offering them up for adoption in newspapers or internet ads, they call them Giant Poodles. Big red flag.
I would never even consider getting a dog from someone who doesn't even know the correct name. 
Well, unless it was a rescue cause most of the time it happens that they even list them as mixes, but respected breeders should know.


----------



## 3dogs

Yes, I find that the term "Royal" is based on BYB as a selling gimmick, just like Rare Colors, which always bothers me. 

BUT I do have to disagree with people that don't like the Moyen/Klein name for the Small Standards. In other Countries this is an acceptable term used in height just like the Dwarf is used to describe height as well. Yes, in the US there are only 3 sizes. I personally just interview a breeder like any other that uses these particular terms.


----------



## mokicruz

*Size doesn't matter?*

In agility competition 24 " is to tall and over 35lbs. is getting to heavy but that dog can't bring in the horses and won't have enough top speed to herd cattle on open range. All the stories about structure and bloating among larger framed dogs are simply about breeders claiming they know what's best and selling every animal they raise regardless of quality. There are smaller breeding operations with more impressive stock than a lot of self proclaimed top breeders who can only win shows at county level competition. Look at the top hunters Every year most winning with Poodles have 3 to 4 dogs. Herding usually more more needed if you don't care to use a lot of people which poodles prefer anyway. I've moved 300 head of cows up on the mountain a 15 mile 3000 feet in elevation climb where most breeds of cow dogs quit in the middle. Short Legged dogs won't make it so you need to breed what works and cull what doesn't in a few generation the cream rises to the top. Ranching culls for longevity athleticism and intellect in a short time so keeping a whole litters neutering anything that can't maintain top level performance. There's no perfect dogs and if there was it wouldn't be perfect for everyone.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

fjm said:


> And a coffee cup poodle is even smaller than a teacup.


That would be a_ demitasse _Poodle.

You guys crack me up.


----------



## ACM2020

*I run a small rescue and we have been requested to help 4 "King" poodles in China which were purchased off a meat truck. They would have been horribly butchered otherwise. Obviously we want to post them in a valid way and assure that they are placed in the environment they need. So my understanding is that they are actually Large Standards? Should they be listed as mixes although they are purebred poodles? They are truly beautiful and sweet yet we had not been familiar with this breed before and everything I research is sketchy. Any assistance to assure they are placed correctly would be most appreciated.*


----------



## Countryboy

The chances of you rescuing actual, purebred Poodles from a meat truck are so slim that I would call it impossible. You are almost guaranteed to have Poodle mixes... maybe even street dogs. 
Rescue from Northern Ontario, or anywhere local.
Don't be bringing in mongrels from China. 
In North America, there is no such thing as a King Poodle.

Also, this OP is from 2011...


----------



## fjm

If you are keen to describe them correctly, I would think "large poodle mix" would be the most accurate way. That does not potentially misrepresent them as pure-bred standard poodles, but allows for any degree of poodliness. Grooming them with a basic poodle trim would show how close they are to poodles in type.


----------



## Johanna

Bella's Momma said:


> Doesn't it, in unofficial terms, refer to Standards bigger than the AKC acceptable size, or no?


There is no "acceptable size". Most standard poodles range between 22 and 27 inches at the shoulder. Males are usually taller than females. That said, a poodle qualifies as a standard if over 15 inches. Poodles between 15 and 18 inches are almost always oversize miniatures.


----------



## ACM2020

Johanna said:


> There is no "acceptable size". Most standard poodles range between 22 and 27 inches at the shoulder. Males are usually taller than females. That said, a poodle qualifies as a standard if over 15 inches. Poodles between 15 and 18 inches are almost always oversize miniatures.


Thank you for your assistance.


fjm said:


> If you are keen to describe them correctly, I would think "large poodle mix" would be the most accurate way. That does not potentially misrepresent them as pure-bred standard poodles, but allows for any degree of poodliness. Grooming them with a basic poodle trim would show how close they are to poodles in type.


We are only placing them as pets and they are altered so there is no breeding involved, yet we definitely want to describe them correctly and this is not our breed. Thank you very much for this suggestion and will be the way they are posted for adoption to assure that no one misunderstands what they are. A good groomer can do the basic poodle trim and the adopter should be well pleased with their Large Poodle Mix. Have a great day!


----------



## Eclipse

ACM2020 said:


> *I run a small rescue and we have been requested to help 4 "King" poodles in China which were purchased off a meat truck. They would have been horribly butchered otherwise. Obviously we want to post them in a valid way and assure that they are placed in the environment they need. So my understanding is that they are actually Large Standards? Should they be listed as mixes although they are purebred poodles? They are truly beautiful and sweet yet we had not been familiar with this breed before and everything I research is sketchy. Any assistance to assure they are placed correctly would be most appreciated.*


Uuughhh, the myth of "meat dogs" needing to be rescued from China....no one is breeding poodles for meat dogs, this is retail rescue. Just like all those purebred Goldens that magically happened to be running as strays in Turkey.....Makes great conversation for cocktail parties "oh my dog was rescued from China" as if a dog rescued from China is so much more special. There are many, many Standards (or other poodle varieties) here that are posted in rescue groups weekly for adoption, are they less special than dogs from China? No need to bring them in from overseas. Or the various diseases that dogs brought in could be bringing in (and have) to dogs here.....


----------



## Countryboy

I almost despise rescues. They will do almost anything to get their hands on dogs. 
I remember that 'Turkish Street Poodle' woman well. I haven't heard from her since she and I 'talked' in the CBC forum.


----------



## ACM2020

Eclipse said:


> Uuughhh, the myth of "meat dogs" needing to be rescued from China....no one is breeding poodles for meat dogs, this is retail rescue. Just like all those purebred Goldens that magically happened to be running as strays in Turkey.....Makes great conversation for cocktail parties "oh my dog was rescued from China" as if a dog rescued from China is so much more special. There are many, many Standards (or other poodle varieties) here that are posted in rescue groups weekly for adoption, are they less special than dogs from China? No need to bring them in from overseas. Or the various diseases that dogs brought in could be bringing in (and have) to dogs here.....


No one said they were being bred to be slaughtered. If you were to go there and see for yourself what is happening you might have a different take on it. Thank you for your response to one who has been saving dogs locally and now from China for over 20 years. Personally I have no time for cocktail parties.


----------



## ACM2020

Countryboy said:


> I almost despise rescues. They will do almost anything to get their hands on dogs.
> I remember that 'Turkish Street Poodle' woman well. I haven't heard from her since she and I 'talked' in the CBC forum.


Yes, I just helped a lady in hospice whose dying wish is that her dog be cared for. She had been so ill that he had not had shots, or any care for two years so the expenditure is far more than any minimal donation that will be given when he is adopted after he is groomed, gets all necessary shots, sonogram and Xrays, bloodwork, and next week a neuter, micro-chip and dental. We have put him on medication to help his grieving for his master and if his owner is able we will see that she gets to see him in hospice before her last moments. He will not be adopted elsewhere until she passes and she will know that our rescue has committed to his full lifetime. Strangely enough this has always been a calling for me to assure that not only the dogs but the people who need our help are given comfort and compassion. So sorry that you almost despise rescue yet I support your right to believe as you will. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fostering rescue dog Charlie was a true blessing. Not only did she help me move forward in my grief over losing my beloved senior, she blossomed in our house in a way she couldn't have in a shelter environment. 

Connecting Charlie to her forever home was a true honour, and I'm grateful to the selfless folks who got her out of a cage and into my care.


----------



## Countryboy

I used to meet a man and his Standard at our local park. Our two Poodles were identical. Then I didn't see him for some time, a month or so.
When I caught up to him, he told me that he'd just got out of the hospital from a breakdown.
But in the meantime, his girlfriend had taken the dog to a rescue that I had had dealings with and disagreed stupendously with the owner and her flaky ideas on raising dogs.
They had the dog rehomed in the blink of an eye.
Of course! A REAL Poodle... not geriatric... not medically disadvantaged... just a $2,000 dog given away for free. 

And a heartbroken ex owner...


----------



## Eclipse

ACM2020 said:


> No one said they were being bred to be slaughtered. If you were to go there and see for yourself what is happening you might have a different take on it. Thank you for your response to one who has been saving dogs locally and now from China for over 20 years. Personally I have no time for cocktail parties.


No parties maybe, but the cachet of saving all those poor foreign dogs that would go to slaughter if they weren't brought back here from China that just happen to be purebred Standard Poodles.....what's wrong with saving all the dogs here? 

To put a backspin on rescue...I've been told by rescue rah rahs that my having purchased my purebred dogs from a responsible breeder was irresponsible of me and made me a horrible person who really doesn't care about dogs because my purchasing my dogs condemned a shelter dog to death since I bought instead of rescued.... So why the need to go to China for dogs when I am absolutely sure dogs here might lose out on a home to a dog from China because they come with a better sob story appeal to people...Are they less deserving?


----------

